# New England Frog Group BBQ/Meeting [8/29/09]



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Just a reminder to all that will be/may be coming.

Sat the 29th is the BBQ at my place in Southern NH. Rain or shine, although we will hope for shine...so we can grill in peace.

I'd love folks to bring whatever they can. Typical BBQ fare, sides, drinks, plastic this and thats. 

RSVP appreciated, email for address if you dont get the NEFG list serve emails already.

Frog pit should be 80% done by then ;-) , fingers crossed. Chris has been helping me get it cleaned up from the move and some additional wall construction that needed to happen to isolate the boiler room. The GarageMahal is still under contruction but there has been a lot of progress this summer. I should have a place to park for the winter!

The Frog pit is working out very well. A few kinks like needing to run lines for radio antenae so I can get reception in the bunker, and getting an intercom so the fam can call me for dinner. Put in a central vac inlet so I can battle the inevitable spiders, which will move in I am sure once Fall comes around. Went all summer without running AC for a single minute! Whooohoo. If I'm lucky the heating will be cut in 1/2 as well, given the room is 100% underground.

Frogs are starting to breed again, after them move etc. Black bassleri in the water, Tor and INIBICO tarapoto imis, Orange lamasi, Borja Ridge vents, terribilis, Matecho tincs, Rio ***** vents, 'yurimaguensis' imis, Cainarachi Valley imis and variabilis, lowland fants, Veradero imis. A few of the pums are caring for tads also, Bri Bri, Colon, Yellow belly, ManCreek. Hopefully others to report by the end of the month.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Forgot to post time....

Noon-ish should work.

See everyone soon.

Shawn


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Crystal and I will be making our way up for this BBQ starting tomorrow. Stopping in NY for a few days to do the tourist thing. We are looking forward to it so we can finally put a face to the name.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I just did the NYC tourist thing myself....loved the Bronx Zoo, and the MNH/Planetarium. Empire State Bldg was also a hoot. Jogged Central Park.

Bring lots of money $$ the place is expensive.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> I just did the NYC tourist thing myself....loved the Bronx Zoo, and the MNH/Planetarium. Empire State Bldg was also a hoot. Jogged Central Park.
> 
> Bring lots of money $$ the place is expensive.


Lol, its not that bad. Wish i could be there, i am gonna have to miss this one.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> I ....loved the Bronx Zoo, and the MNH/Planetarium. Empire State Bldg was also a hoot. Jogged Central Park.
> 
> Bring lots of money $$ the place is expensive.


Yeah we been judging how much $$ we are going to need..the problem is, we want to spend all our cash in New Hamshire!!! The zoo sounds like a great idea and we will be walking Central Park...the only jogging I will be doing is to consession stand for some Diet Mountain Dew (please tell me they have DMD there?!?)I looked at some ghost tours and was blown away when a ghost tour of one of the parks were $700 DURING THE DAY!!! For $700 a ghost better take me out to dinner!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, its New York, what do you guys expect, let me know if you guys need any help on things to do in teh city


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> lol, its New York, what do you guys expect, let me know if you guys need any help on things to do in teh city


 Suggestions are always welcome..any place to get a good sloppy burger and fries?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember this place called Burger Heaven that was awesome, you could tell they ground and moulded the beef there. It's been a few years so that's about all the eating I can remember.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Burger Heaven its horrible, if you think that is good, you have not tried PJ clarks on 55th and 3rd or the dinausour BBQ, i can go on and on. 

Candy what part of the city are you guys staying in?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> I just did the NYC tourist thing myself....loved the Bronx Zoo, and the MNH/Planetarium. Empire State Bldg was also a hoot. Jogged Central Park.
> 
> Bring lots of money $$ the place is expensive.


If you can get to the Brooklyn Botanical Garden it is def. worth it.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Must have

Sabrett 'dirty water' hot dog while in NYC.....nice snap if not overdone, ummm good.

Sabrett Hot Dogs - The Frankfurter New Yorker's Relish.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

divingne1 said:


> We are looking forward to it so we can finally put a *face to the name*.


Be aware, I shaved my head for the IRONMAN 70.3 this past weekend.....

My mother might not recognize me yet


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> be aware, i shaved my head for the ironman 70.3 this past weekend.....



you doing the ironman? Wow that is one tuft race i gotta give it to you. It hurts just watching it.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

We are staying at the DoubleTree in Time Square. 

It's ok about the shaved head..I am sporting a bad haircut myself so...

Dino BBQ sounds yummy...is that within walking distance of the time square area? I am sure we can travel over to it if it isn't.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out Katzs deli, if you like mounds of beef brisket, pastrami or cornbeef on top of rye bread. I might have to go to the city now just to get a sandwich:0


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Check out Katzs deli, if you like mounds of beef brisket


OH see now...that is my kind of sammich!!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

If you want to get someone back home a souvenir of NYC, just buy them a salami at Katz's.

205 E Houston St
New York, NY 10002-1098
(212) 254-2246

It's where they filmed that restaurant scene in _When Harry Met Sally_.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, just be ready to pay $20 for a sandwich, but its more than worth it. 
Dino BBQ is up[ by 125th st. so the subway would be best, you also have Spanky's BBQ right at 43rd, between 7th and 6th, great ribs, but Dino its better.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Candy, you may want to try five napkin burgers on 45 and ninth ave. It's a new place but always has a crowd. It's also walking distance from the double tree. If you like a good family style Italian place you might look into Tony dinapoli's on 43 between 7th and 6 th ave. It's one of my favorites and I've never been dissapointed. If you can't make your mind up, walk to 46 street between 8th and 9th ave. That block is called resturaunt row and has a
few different styles of food. Hope thus helps.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks,

Some frogs I can bring to Shawn's if anyone is interested. 

2.2 LTC group of mantella pulchra

0.0.2 CB mantella laevigata, unrelated 

May also have some CB golden mantella froglets available for seasoned folks. PM me if interested. Only available locally at this time.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

As always, I'm looking for a female Cainarachi Valley imi and I tenatively have a male for sale.

I should probably be there. Thanks for hosting Shawn!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm terribly sorry I can't make it this year. Gotta bunch of project deadlines I can't ignore 

I'm really looking forward to becoming more active in the community and meeting all of you soon!

cheers guys.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

So did anyone take any pics??


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> So did anyone take any pics??


Yup, the two gals from Georgia (Divigne1?) and Candy? took a ton of pics... I'm sure we will see them once they get settled back home.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

We have a ton of pics to post..it was great to meet all of you. Thank you Shawn & and Andy for your hospitality and a big thanks to John for letting us stay with you and Mike for hauling us around and getting up at the crack of dawn to take us to the airport.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

It was a great w/e - lots of friends, new and old, plus frogs, fish and carnivorous plants! Thanks to Shawn and Black jungle for the back-to-back cookouts - tough transition back to the workaday world though!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am uploading pictures to photobucket now. There are over 300 pictures so if anyone would like to tell me how to set photobucket so I can just put the link in a post and have anyone who wants to look at the pictures go look at them on my photobucket page, you all can view them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

as long as your album is public in which you uploaded them into everyone shoudl be able to view them.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok here is a test..
Pictures by divingne1 - Photobucket

Can you guys get in to see them. They are tagged for who's frogs they are and where that person's frogs end.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it works, nice frog shots!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks. The credit goes to the subjects. I basically suck at photography. 

There are pages and pages to go through..we visited 5 different froggers homes. Unfortunately I did not get to take pictures of John Pitmans frogs. I was too caught up in that incredible falcon.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> T I was too caught up in that incredible falcon.


I can see why! That's awesome. Thanks for posting Candy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Candy,

Great pics!

Any TSA stories? I'm assuming you left the wonderous North East with a few more buddies to head south with?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I waited outside the airport in case TSA gave them any issues, then once I got the call that everything was ok, I drove home and went back to sleep. TSA chuckled about the frogs but gave no issues when Crystal and Candy told them to hand check them.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Crystal had them hand check her stuff..I sent mine through the x-ray machine. The people who hand checked Crystals were a little freaked out at first but once they saw how cute the froglets were, they were all into looking at them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I waited outside the airport in case TSA gave them any issues, then once I got the call that everything was ok, I drove home and went back to sleep. TSA chuckled about the frogs but gave no issues when Crystal and Candy told them to hand check them.


I just flew USAir to Fl and back and going down it was $15.00 for the FIRST checked bag and then $20.00 per first bag on the way back. They raised it again!

I don't even feel a twinge of guilt for carry-on-frogs now with those addtional squeezings. I heard two puppies crying in the back of the plane too, so hey.....

Someday I've got to try to get up north. Looks like you guys saw some good stuff (jealous).


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah the check bags fees are crazy. We did the whole carry on stuff. Didn't check bags at all. I had my frogs in a brown paper bag so it looked like I was carrying food on the plane. My tads were in vials and the froglets were in their little shipping containers.


----------

